# FR: city + (state) + country - punctuation



## LarryUSA

Hi everyone,

I have a question regarding French punctuation in place names, especially in places with more than two locale levels, and in particular in address forms.

For example, I know French differs from English in that, English would say:

Brussels, Belgium

and French would say:

Bruxelles, au Belgique

But, what about punctuation where it concerns multiple levels, such as in English we would say:

Montreal, Quebec, Canada

But for French, I've seen the following:

Montréal (Québec, Canada)

Montréal, Québec, Canada (as generally used in English)

Montréal, Québec (Canada)

Montréal (Québec), Canada

I know this seems somewhat trivial, but which is proper and which is generally used and why? Thanks in advance. 

Larry


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, in Europe—unlike in the US—we usually don't specify the state and country; we just indicate the city. If there is a possibility of confusion or if the city is not well-known, we add the country with the corresponding preposition or possibly put the country name in parenthesis. Hence we would write:

_à Bruxelles_ [no country specified because it is obvious]
_à Montréal_ [no country specified because it is obvious]
_à Laval en France_ or: _à Laval (France)_

PS: Welcome to the forums, Larry!


----------



## Smithy73

It's a very American thing to say "Atlanta, Georgia", "London, England" and "Paris, France".


----------



## LarryUSA

Thanks for the welcome! 

@smithy73, Yes I know, but nevertheless I see in terms of either postal addresses or as locators in stories, and I was curious as to specifically what the proper punctuation is, and what is more common.


----------



## jann

Here's one situation where it might be necessary to provide extra information about a location:

In France, there are a number of towns that have the same name.  To identify a town clearly -- perhaps because it's one of these towns that share a name, perhaps because the town is very small and unheard of, etc. -- information about the _département_ will be added, either by adding "_en/dans le/etc. + département_" into the sentence in a natural place (often after the name of the town), or by putting the department number in parenthesis after the name of the town.  Most of the time, it is obvious from context that the country in question is France, and so country information is not added.

Obviously I'm not talking about mailing addresses here, but about other situations where you might need to identify a location.


----------



## jjjandthejets

Salut à tous,

Je trompe avec la syntaxe et les prepositions "à" et "en" d'une phrase que j'essaie de traduire. Je n'aimerais pas utiliser ces prépositions pour introduire la ville et les pays dans cette phrase. Cependant, je sens que c'est nécessaire de le faire. Est-il possible de n'inclure pas les prépositions "à" et "en" dans la phrase?

Voici ma tentative et un peu de la phrase originale:

*ANG: *"... is awarded to Albert Fert, Unité Mixte de Physique CNRS/THALES, Université Paris-Sud, Orsay, France, and Peter Grunberg, Froschugszentrum Jülich, Germany."

*FRAN: *"est décerné à Albert Fert (Unité Mixte de Physique CNRS/Thales, Université Paris-Sud,* à Orsay en France / Orsay, France)* et Peter Grunberg (Froschugszentrum Jülich, *en* *Allemagne /___ Allemagne*).


----------



## olivier68

"est décerné à Albert Fert (Unité Mixte de Physique CNRS/Thales, Université Paris-Sud,* à Orsay en France / Orsay, France)* et Peter Grunberg (Frogschugszentrum Jülich, *en* *Allemagne /___ Allemagne*).

---> "est décerné à Albert FERT (Unité Mixte de Recherche - CNRS/THALES/Université Paris Sud, Orsay, France) et à Peter GRUNBERG (Forschungszentrum, Jülich, Allemagne).


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne sais pas si c'est parce que les Européens sont moins ignorants en matière de géographie que les Américains, mais on précise beaucoup plus rarement ce genre de choses en français. Je l'omettrais donc purement et simplement. Mais si vous devez absolument le préciser, je mettrais juste le nom de ville ou le pays (mais normalement pas les deux) après une virgule ou entre parenthèses.

_Albert Fert (Unité Mixte de Physique CNRS/Thales, Université Paris-Sud, Orsay) et Peter Grunberg (Forschugszentrum Jülich, Allemagne)
Albert Fert (Unité Mixte de Physique CNRS/Thales, Université Paris-Sud (Orsay)) et Peter Grunberg (Forschugszentrum Jülich (Allemagne))_


----------



## jjjandthejets

Merci pour votre aide! Cependant, si il y a des parenthèses dans la phrase, croyez-vous que c'est acceptable d'utiliser des crochets?

ex) Albert Fert (Unité Mixte de Physique CNRS/Thales, Université Paris-Sud à Orsay *[France]*) et à Peter Grünberg (Forschungszentrum Jülich en Allemagne)


----------



## olivier68

Mettez plutôt des "tirets"  :    - France -

_Frogschugszentrum me semble devoir être remplacé par : Forschungszentrum_


----------



## jjjandthejets

Salut olivier68,

Vous avez raison - j'ai changé l'orthographe du mot. Désolée pour la confusion! Selon mon avis, il y a trop de ponctuation lorsqu'on utilise des tirets dans ces parenthèses. Lorsqu'il a une "double" parenthèse en anglais, on met des crochets. Est-ce que ça c'est le même cas avec la syntaxe française?


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

Je maintiens, dans un document "académique", une formulation du style :
(Unité Mixte de Recherche - CNRS/THALES/Université Paris Sud, Orsay, France) et à Peter GRUNBERG (Forschungszentrum, Jülich, Allemagne).

Je suis d'accord avec Capello sur le fonds... mais moins quant à son optimiste qu'il de la connaissance géographique de nos compatriotes européens ;-(  "Jülich" ? Qui sait où c'est ? Ou... Torun ? A mon sens, purement pratique, il vaut mieux tjs préciser le pays.
De façon plus générale... toujours se méfier du "non-dit implicite supposé connu"... C'est de plus en plus casse-gueule au vu de l'évaporation des connaissances.

Personnellement, j'évite les "doubles parenthèses". Je trouve que ce n'est pas beau.

Je préfère utiliser les "tirets", les "virgules" ou les "points-virgules". Mais les tirets sont effectivement un peu lourds si tout a déjà été utilisé. C'est une approche personnelle. L'important pour vous est que vous choisissiez une approche et la respectiez.

Mais je reconnais bien que l'affaire est difficile, qui va osciller entre la ponctuation purement académique, et la pratique quotidienne.


----------



## jjjandthejets

Merci encore pour votre aide! Je suis d'accord avec toi et Capello - qu'on doit préciser le pays, surtout dans un document académique et bien sur, j'aimerais le faire. Par ailleurs, je me trompe car l'Unité Mixte de Recherche CNRS/Thales ne situe pas à Orsay, mais elle est associée avec l'Université Paris-Sud.

Voici un lien sur la toile qui a le style académique. Sur la dernière page et en bas des noms des lauréats, il y a le style que vous avez dit:

https://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/laureates/2007/popular-physicsprize2007-fr.pdf

Avez-vous souvent vu le style comme vous avez exprimé dans d'autres document académique? Bien sûr, ce que j'essaie de traduire c'est tellement technique et j'aimerais garder cette "niveau de langue" et "style" tout au long de ma traduction.


----------



## olivier68

Mettez : "Université Paris-Saclay"

Le paysage universitaire francilien évolue... et même les intéressés franciliens ont du mal à suivre ;-)


----------



## Maître Capello

jjjandthejets said:


> Merci pour votre aide! Cependant, si il y a des parenthèses dans la phrase, croyez-vous que c'est acceptable d'utiliser des crochets?
> ex) Albert Fert (Unité Mixte de Physique CNRS/Thales, Université Paris-Sud à Orsay *[France]*) et à Peter Grünberg (Forschungszentrum Jülich en Allemagne)


S'il y a déjà des parenthèses, on utilise en effet généralement des crochets comme parenthèse de second rang. Toutefois, dans votre exemple, je trouve ces crochets assez laids et préfère donc une autre paire de parenthèses, n'en déplaise à Olivier.



olivier68 said:


> Mettez plutôt des "tirets" : - France -


Quant aux tirets – à ne d'ailleurs pas confondre avec des traits d'union ! –, on n'en met qu'un seul si la partie mise en exergue termine la phrase ou est suivie d'une ponctuation plus forte comme une parenthèse. Il conviendrait donc dans ce cas d'écrire :

_Albert Fert (Unité Mixte de Physique CNRS/Thales, Université Paris-Sud – Orsay) et Peter Grunberg (Forschugszentrum Jülich – Allemagne)_

Cela dit, je préfère très nettement une simple virgule dans ce cas.



olivier68 said:


> (Forschungszentrum, Jülich, Allemagne).
> […] "Jülich" ? Qui sait où c'est ? Ou... Torun ? A mon sens, purement pratique, il vaut mieux tjs préciser le pays.


Ici _Jülich_ est non seulement le nom de la ville, mais c'est surtout le nom du centre de recherche. La première virgule est donc de trop. Et je trouverais parfaitement stupide de mentionner _Jülich_ deux fois : une première fois dans le nom du centre de recherche et une seconde en tant que ville. Le nom du pays seul est ainsi entièrement suffisant : _(Forschungszentrum Jülich, Allemagne)_.


----------



## jjjandthejets

Lorsque vous préférez les virgules, croyez-vous que je peut encore mettre "France" après Orsay avec une virgule pour préciser le lieu? Je viens du Canada et les lecteurs / les lectrices qui vont lire ce document, je crois, ne sauront pas où est Orsay.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'imagine tout de même que vos lecteurs seront assez intelligents pour comprendre que cette université se trouve au sud de Paris, donc en France, étant donné qu'il s'agit de l'université *Paris-Sud*… 

Quoi qu'il en soit, si vous voulez absolument indiquer le pays, je mettrais en effet une autre virgule : _Université Paris-Sud, Orsay, France_.


----------



## olivier68

Je le redis... méfiez-vous toujours du "supposé implicite"...
Allez sur le site météo de Yahoo... et tapez "Paris" comme localisation : vous verrez qu'il y a beaucoup de "Paris" ! ;-)))) Et je ne vois pas pourquoi ces villes n'auraient pas leur propre université (je n'ai pas vérifié)...Je pense qu'il faut impérativement spécifier ville & pays. Même si, parfois, cela apparaît effectivement fortement redondant. Il s'agit juste d'éviter toute ambigüité de localisation.


----------



## Maître Capello

Même dans le cas du centre de recherche ? En d'autres termes, écririez-vous vraiment _Forschungszentrum Jülich, Jülich, Allemagne_ ? Ce serait vraiment trop redondant à mon goût…


----------



## olivier68

Je confesse que.. je l'écrirais.
Je suis cependant bien conscient de la redondance. Cela m'a toujours posé problème dans ce type de rédaction.
Mais si c'est à écrire explicitement, j'avoue préférer la redondance explicite que de prendre le risque d'un implicite plus ou moins connu, afin d'éviter absolument toute ambigüité. Maintenant, je suis d'accord, que cela conduit à des formulations un peu lourdes, par exemple :

"Université de l'Aquila, L'Aquila, Italie". Tout à fait analogue pour Jülich (d'autant plus ici que l'on pourrait écrire Juliers ou Gulik selon la langue employée).

Mais bon... je n'ai pas de "règle" académique, c'est juste de la pratique... qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut.

A mon sens, l'important est d'utiliser la même rédaction pour toutes les institutions s'il s'agit d'une énumération et de rédiger en sorte d'éliminer toute possibilité de "mis-interpretation".


Olivier


----------



## jekoh

olivier68 said:


> "Université de l'Aquila, L'Aquila, Italie".


Quelqu'un qui lit « Université de Panama, Panama, Panama » risque de croire qu'on se moque de lui.


----------



## olivier68

;-) C'est sûr que là... on entre dans la "sur-redondance" !
Tout système a ses limites et ses aberrations ;-)
On doit ici bien pouvoir en supprimer 1 sur 3.

Mais quand vous écrivez "Université de Panama", ce "Panama" fait-il référence à la ville ou au pays ?
C'est important pour savoir s'il faut supprimer le 2ème ou le 3ème


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> On doit ici bien pouvoir en supprimer 1 sur 3.


Pourquoi s'arrêter en si bon chemin et ne pas en supprimer carrément deux ?


----------



## olivier68

Ma foi... pour une des mêmes raisons que celles évoquées précédemment : la précision de la localisation.
Si je lis simplement "Université de Panama"... et bien, moi, techniquement, je ne sais pas où cela se trouve.
Bien sûr, je pense immédiatement à l'Etat d'Amérique du Sud et à sa ville principale.
Mais il y a au moins 8 autres lieux sur la carte du monde qui portent le même nom, dont plusieurs aux USA, tous aussi susceptibles de disposer d'une université. Il me semble donc nécessaire de préciser plus avant et plus explicitement pour clarifier immédiatement la chose.


----------



## olivier68

Maître Capello said:


> Pourquoi s'arrêter en si bon chemin et ne pas en supprimer carrément deux ?



Juste pour jouer.

J'invite, en province (allez, au hasard : Toulouse ou Strasbourg, le lieu n'est pas si important, le budget étant suffisant), un Professeur bien connu de l'Université de Paris. Ai-je à lui payer un billet de train national, un billet d'avion international, ou les deux ?


----------

